# Terence Hill - Arriving for the 66th Venice International Film Festival 07.09.2009 x6



## Tokko (8 Sep. 2009)

​
*Thx to Okami*


----------



## Emilysmummie (10 Sep. 2009)

eigentlich war ich der Annahme dass er letztes Jahr gestorben ist. ist ja auch überall im Netz zu lesen :crazy: ...was er wohl dazu sagt??  ...diese Bilder beweisen das Gegenteil  dankeschön :thumbup:


----------



## gayboy (5 Jan. 2011)

Cooler typ! Thanx!!!


----------



## richgirl (11 Jan. 2011)

für sein Alter sieht der Mann echt top aus
leider sieht man seine tollen blauen Augen nicht


----------

